# PAYNE Pressure switch error code 23



## WRKPA (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a Payne gas heater PG9MAA that is not starting with error code 23. This says it's a crimped hose or stuck switch. I don't see the hose being crimped so, I shut off the juice and turned it back on, still failed. I flicked the presure switch and recycled again this time it came on. It has failed again and was able to get it started. My question is it something in the hoses or truely a bad switch. Can anyone recommend someting to try before buying a new switch?


----------



## Bestheating (Dec 3, 2005)

Take the switch off of the furnace and turn it over. See if it has water in it. Sounds crazy, but I've seen it before. Also remember that most pressure switch indications are the result of another problem. The furnace boards aren't very smart. Check the nipple where the hose goes into the draft motor or wherever it connects and blow through each of the hoses. NOT into the pressure switch. The membrane in that is quite fragile.


----------



## WRKPA (Jan 13, 2006)

Bestheating, thanks for the info. I tried what you said, there was no water in the switch. I was able to blow in the top hose -OK, when I blew in the bottom hose I heard bubbles. I didn't have time to investigate further since I have to leave for work but, thought I would get this post out.


----------

